# no eth0 after etc-update [SOLVED]

## grx

OK, I just did an etc-update to clean all the .cfg_0000 files after a long while.  I thought I was being careful, and only changing things that seemed to be ok, but now I've lost my wireless card entirely.

Before the etc-update, it would bring my ipw2200 card up as eth0 and the Broadcom 4401 card as eth1.  I have not changed any network settings to my knowledge, only running the etc-update.  I did update the /etc/udev/udev.conf and /etc/udev/rules.d/50-rules.udev files, and think that may be the source of the problem.  (I had installed with the stage 3 file that included udev-070-r1, and upgraded to udev-073 later.)  I tried copying the 070-r1 rules file from the tarball to the /etc/udev/rules.d/ directory, but it had no effect.

On bootup, dmesg gives:

```
ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, 1.1.6

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.0.8

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2005 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:03.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 7 (level, low) -> IRQ 7

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

firmware_loading_store: unexpected value (0)

ipw2200: ipw-2.4-bss.fw load failed: Reason -2

ipw2200: Unable to load firmware: -2

ipw2200: failed to register network device

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:02:03.0 disabled

ipw2200: probe of 0000:02:03.0 failed with error -5
```

After booting, if I rmmod ipw2200 and modprobe ipw2200, I get this in dmesg:

```
ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.0.8

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2005 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:03.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 7 (level, low) -> IRQ 7

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ipw2200: Unable to load firmware: -1

ipw2200: Unable to load firmware: -1

ipw2200: failed to register network device

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:02:03.0 disabled

ipw2200: probe of 0000:02:03.0 failed with error -5
```

Google didn't seem to bring anything up that I could understand.  Any ideas?

kernel is 2.6.14-r5Last edited by grx on Tue Jan 17, 2006 12:27 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eyeL

lspci says?

----------

## Pandor

It looks like it can't load the firware, do you have the firmware installed?

maybe try a re-emerge of net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware-2.4.Last edited by Pandor on Mon Jan 16, 2006 10:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pandor

 *eyeL wrote:*   

> lspci says?

 

No offence, but the dmesg output says: ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection.

So that should mean the card is there so i don't see why a lspci output would be relevant here..

----------

## grx

Agreed, but for the record, here it is:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82855PM Processor to I/O Controller (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82855PM Processor to AGP Controller (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 81)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 01)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34M [GeForce FX Go5200] (rev a1)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401 100Base-T (rev 01)

02:01.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI4510 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 02)

02:01.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCI4510 IEEE-1394 Controller

02:03.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG (rev 05)

```

Here is lsmod:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

pcspkr                  3232  0 

b44                    20356  0 

nvidia               4081488  14 

ieee80211_crypt_ccmp     6464  0 

ieee80211_crypt_tkip     9984  0 

ieee80211_crypt_wep     4032  0 

ipw2200               177920  0 

ieee80211              42600  1 ipw2200

ieee80211_crypt         4740  4 ieee80211_crypt_ccmp,ieee80211_crypt_tkip,ieee80211_crypt_wep,ieee80211

thermal                10504  0 

fan                     3204  0 

video                  13892  0 

button                  4880  0 

```

and the pertinent programs:

```
[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/ieee80211-1.1.6  

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/wireless-tools-28_pre10  

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware-2.4  

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/ipw2200-1.0.8-r1  

```

I haven't yet tried to re-emerge the firmware, which I'm going to do right now.  I'm not convinced yet that would affect things, because I haven't done anything at all to the system except the etc-update.

[EDIT:]

OK, the reemerge is done.  I did both ipw2200-firmware and ipw2200, and there is no change at all.  So that's not the problem.

----------

## Pandor

I did a quick google search and found this:

http://linuxfromscratch.org/pipermail/lfs-support/2005-August/028165.html

especially this reply:

http://linuxfromscratch.org/pipermail/lfs-support/2005-August/028174.html

So it seems that it could be udev related.

Can't say i had any problems with udev and ipw2200, but then again, i'm using the latest ebuild from the unstable branche.

----------

## grx

I've already created a file called 999-rules.udev with the needed line---I had to do that to get ipw2200 working in the first place.  The file was not overwritten in etc-update, of course, since I created it myself.  Something else has to have changed, but I can't find anywhere that describes this particular firmware problem, so I don't know how to trace it.  (The fix in 999-rules.udev solves a firmware loading problem that gives an error on loading ipw-2.4-boot.fw, my problem is with ipw-2.4-bss.fw.)

Again, the whole set up worked just fine before the etc-update.  Immediately after updating the conf files, I rebooted, and it stopped working entirely.  I must have changed something I shouldn't have, but I don't know where to look to fix it.

----------

## Pandor

i'm out of ideas.

Only thing i can tell you is that i've been running my ipw2200 driver without problem on a default udev rule-set.

only recently i've aded a rule to change groups on my parport. Other then that the rules are all default.

----------

## grx

I think I'll try to get plugged in to the wired card, and either try upgrading to the latest ~x86 udev, or downgrade back to 070-r1, get the rule sets back, then reemerge 073 (or later) without updating the etc files.

[EDIT:]

OK, downgrading to 070-r1 let me use wireless again.  Trying to reupgrade to 073 (the highest I can get without using a ~x86 baselayout) gets the problem to return.  I noticed that portage did not protect the conf files this time.  I'm going to try to copy the conf files with 070-r1 and use them with 073 to see if that works.

[EDIT2:]

The udev.conf and rules.d/50-rules.udev files are identical between the two now.  I guess portage isn't trying to create new ones for some reason.  Perhaps I can extract the files I need from the original stage 3 tarball.

----------

## grx

OK, I fixed it.  I copied the files /etc/udev/udev.conf and /etc/udev/rules.d/50-rules.udev from the 2005.1-r1 stage tarball.  Everything is back to normal now, with udev-073 and perfectly working wireless.

It appears the only difference in the udev.conf is one of the header lines (shouldn't make a difference since it's commented) and the line 

```
default_mode="0660"
```

 in the stage file.  It doesn't appear at all in the udev.conf from the emerge.

I would guess the difference is in the way 50-rules.udev is written.  There are significant differences here.  Would anyone know how to tell from that file what changed to make my wireless card stop working?  Was it named differently in the 073 file?  If I changed to that set of rules, how would I get the wireless card to work?

These seem to be the pertinent lines, but the differences are slight:

From 2005.1-r1 50-rules.udev:

```
# netlink devices

KERNEL="route",         NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL="skip",          NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL="usersock",      NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL="fwmonitor",     NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL="tcpdiag",       NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL="nflog",         NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL="xfrm",          NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL="arpd",          NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL="route6",        NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL="ip6_fw",        NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL="dnrtmsg",       NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL="tap*",          NAME="netlink/%k"

# network devices

KERNEL="tun",           NAME="net/%k"

```

And from the udev-073 50-rules.udev:

```
# netlink devices

KERNEL=="route",        NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL=="skip",         NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL=="usersock",     NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL=="fwmonitor",    NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL=="tcpdiag",      NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL=="nflog",        NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL=="xfrm",         NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL=="arpd",         NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL=="route6",       NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL=="ip6_fw",       NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL=="dnrtmsg",      NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL=="tap*",         NAME="netlink/%k"

# network devices

KERNEL=="tun",          NAME="net/%k"

```

----------

